# I composed a song to my cats



## threesics (Jan 26, 2010)

I have 3 cats.

Where they were new born, I promised to write songs for them.
I wrote the melody easily but harmony is really difficult to me.
Later, it involves the Video and Video Editing applications.

Anyway, please find the video and music in the link belows:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qN2Vvdn82W8

Please let me know in which cat in the video you like most.


----------



## ladyshredder (Jan 3, 2010)

Nice song ,Sounds like Philharmonic VSTs


----------

